# My 120g and 80g hexagon



## airbaggedmazda (Apr 27, 2010)

The 1st tank is my 120 48"x 24"x24" with custom stand that I setup in the beginning of March and finished the lighting Yesterday. I am already planning to rescape it and have a new big piece of driftwood. It is stocked with 20 Angel fish, 40 GBR's and more than 30 BNP's(albino Longfin, silvertip, regular and calicos)

The 2nd tank is my super low budget 80 gallon hexagon 24" across and 3 feet deep. I managed to get it for free on craigslist with the driftwood and a 24" power compact light. I had a big favor owed to me so I the stand and canopy were the payment. The only money I have spent on this tank was new light bulbs and the fish.

Videos to come soon


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I really like the hex. What's the white hose or PVC pipe in the middle of the tank for?


----------



## airbaggedmazda (Apr 27, 2010)

Holding down the tile the driftwood is attached to, can't wait to take it out


----------



## 240sx (Sep 4, 2010)

yup the hex is sweet, and the price makes it an even more elite set up. Love em both!


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

cool tanks!! i can't really tell, but is that a 3-d background inside the 120g? or is a picture in the back? it looks good!!


----------



## airbaggedmazda (Apr 27, 2010)

Its a picture with the back ground glue, it makes it show up so much better


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

nice tanks
the hex reminds me of the one Bill had full of angels


----------

